# Bacon smoking times



## atcnick (Sep 23, 2013)

I smoke my bellies 6-12 hours and that's plenty of smoke.  I've seen some say they smoke 40+ hours.  To me it seems like that would be WAY over smoked.    What's the deal?


----------



## atcnick (Sep 23, 2013)

By the way,  smoked some home grown belly today for 6 hours in mostly apple and some pecan wood smoke @ 90°-108°F

After 6 hours


----------



## foamheart (Sep 23, 2013)

That's some nice looking side!

I think smoking bacon around here is like the gauntlet has been thrown down. They all will tell you its about how they like the color. I like smokey bacon, but I m still learning..... Those guys like David or Bear they are just past good, they are looking for celestial enlightenment.

Long as youre happy, that's what it is all about.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 23, 2013)

Your personal experience will be your best teacher in this case.  Many will tell you different things including myself.  It is difficult to go by someone's time if you don't know the color or density of the smoke they are using, hot or cold. Personally I smoke to a desired color using a very light cold smoke for approximately 3 days while keeping the temperature below 70°. It's my feeling that the extended smoking time gives the bacon extra time to equalize improving the flavor, but that's just my thinking.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello atcnick.  From the look of that smoked bacon I can see this ain't your first time round the block.  Great lookin bellies!  I think Mr. T got ya sorted but thought I'd throw this out there.  I have not tried bacon yet ( on short list ) but I thought the same reading the posts here.  I too think things can be too smoked.  I can tell you my experience with smoking and hope it helps.    Being from south Texas, for years I only ever used mesquite wood to smoke/grill.  Many years ago I heard about smoking and started to experiment.  I am very old school and don't use rubs/marinades/mops very often because I like the taste of the meat to shine.  I learned ( after practice ) to produce the correct type of smoke but WAY too much too fast.  I ended up with great tasting, tender *SMOKED* meat but it could have been smoked cardboard.  It was *SMOKED*  ( as in YELL it to the world smoked ) but the meat flavors were hidden.  Others loved the meat but in my opinion the meat was ruined.  As Mr. T has said it's about the intensity of the smoke versus the time being smoked.  As I understand it the folks who smoke a lot of bacon are starting to experiment with subtle flavor changes.  As Mr. T. said, light smoke over longer periods.  IMHO ( and I may be wrong ) the folks are saying they smoke with hickory, oak and maple ( for example ) they are not saying they use that combination from start to finish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  When was the oak added to the mix?  If I were at their level of expertise that is what I'd start trying.  Add different woods at different times to see what changes happen.  I agree with the others; unless you are experimenting,  find the process, color and taste that you and your family like and stick with it.  Just because "A" smokes his 200 hours and you smoke yours for 6 doesn't necessarily mean your family would prefer that bacon or there is something you are missing.  Just my opinion for what it is worth.  Others will have different advice.  Hope it helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

